# Kick-back & Relax with Dgui's BB Shooting



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a few PFS set up for BBs using RayShot's quality magnetic pouches. To me, BBs can be more difficult since they are extreme light weight ammo, requires more finesse, & just right elastic setup for the tiny bbs. Watching Dgui always serves as motivation to help me keep at it. Some of these are about 2 years or so when Dgui was using more flat band set-ups ....


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I love shooting BBs.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice shooting pal


----------

